# Quel taille maximum pour base de données Entourage



## loic46 (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai aucun problème particulier mais je voulais simplement savoir si quelqu'un connaissait la taille maximale préconisée par Microsoft pour les base de données Entourage.

Pour info, je suis sur entourage 2008.

J'ai crée plusieurs identités afin de limiter le poids de mes base de données, j'en fait la maintenance en les reconstruisant régulièrement, mais je ne sais pas jusqu'où je peux aller.

Je n'ai trouver aucune information sur le site de Microsoft.

Ces mails sont très important car c'est une boites mail Pro.

Je vous remercie par avance du temps consacré.


----------



## Aliboron (23 Décembre 2010)

loic46 a dit:


> je voulais simplement savoir si quelqu'un connaissait la taille maximale préconisée par Microsoft pour les bases de données Entourage.


Entourage 2001 (sous OS 9) avait une limite à 2 Go.
Entourage v.X avait une limite à 4 Go (2Go avant la mise à jour 10.1.2)
Entourage 2004 et Entourage 2008 n'ont pas de limite en taille. Elles ont une limite en nombre d'éléments, laquelle est de deux millions. Les messages ou contacts représentent chacun deux éléments, on peut donc considérer que la limite est d'approximativement un million d'objets (messages, contacts, etc.)

On peut toutefois avoir de bonnes raisons de faire des bases séparées même si on n'est pas menacé par une limite de taille. En effet, à partir d'une certaine taille les choses peuvent être lentes, et les risques de corruption sont plus élevés.


----------



## loic46 (23 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse Bernard. 
Une interrogation me vient toutefois :
Si la base de données peut intégrer 2 millions d'éléments, tout cela géré dans un seul et unique fichier. Sa taille peut devenir exorbitante n'est ce pas?


----------



## Aliboron (23 Décembre 2010)

loic46 a dit:


> Si la base de données peut intégrer 2 millions d'éléments, tout cela géré dans un seul et unique fichier. Sa taille peut devenir exorbitante n'est ce pas ?


Tout à fait. Et du coup, ça peut devenir d'autant plus lent, et d'autant plus sensible à la fragmentation (Mac OS X ne gère pas la fragmentation des fichiers de plus de 20 Mo) ainsi qu'à la corruption...


----------



## loic46 (23 Décembre 2010)

Ok je vois l'idée. 
J'ai deux identités de 3 Go chacune. Et pourtant j'archive régulièrement. 
Je suis tout simplement en train de me dire qu'entourage n'est pas vraiment adapté à un usage Pro.
Quelles solutions puis je proposer a mon patron pour mieux gérer nos mails selon toi?

Je te remercie pour ton savoir dont je profite...


----------



## huexley (23 Décembre 2010)

loic46 a dit:


> Ok je vois l'idée.
> J'ai deux identités de 3 Go chacune. Et pourtant j'archive régulièrement.
> Je suis tout simplement en train de me dire qu'entourage n'est pas vraiment adapté à un usage Pro.
> Quelles solutions puis je proposer a mon patron pour mieux gérer nos mails selon toi?
> ...



Mettre à jour vers Outlook 2011 qui n'utilise plus une BDD (désastreuse) comme dans les versions précédentes, ou Mail de Apple qui à l'avantage d'avoir une gestion des mails cohérentes (un mail > un fichier) ce qui garantie que mail reste léger Il existe des solutions pour archiver qui sont sympa comme mailsteward.


----------



## loic46 (23 Décembre 2010)

Nous avons fait appel à un prestataire pour créer un site internet. 
Je me demandais si ça ne valait pas le coup s'en profiter pour héberger notre base de données en ligne comme un serveur exchange, mais n'ai aucune idée de la gestion de ce système...
Sais tu Comment fonctionne les sociétés ?

Nous sommes une agence d'architecture de 5 personnes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h29 ----------

Très intéressant. 
Par conséquent Mail peut lui archiver a l'infini. Sa seule limite n'est que la taille du disque alors?
Passer d'une identité a l'autre sur entourage devient de plus en plus lourd...


----------



## Aliboron (23 Décembre 2010)

huexley a dit:


> Mettre à jour vers Outlook 2011 qui n'utilise plus une BDD (désastreuse) comme dans les versions précédentes, ou Mail de Apple qui à l'avantage d'avoir une gestion des mails cohérentes (un mail > un fichier) ce qui garantie que mail reste léger&#8230; Il existe des solutions pour archiver qui sont sympa comme mailsteward.


Je ne partage pas ton enthousiasme. Outlook 2011 est encore bien jeune pour pouvoir être recommandé en utilisation pro, du moins à l'échelle de ce qui est décrit. Le choix d'archiver individuellement les messages en facilite certes l'archivage via Time Machine (comme Mail). De là à dire que ça suffira pour un archivage d'entreprise (si j'ai bien compris l'utilisation qui est faite d'Entourage), ça me semble délicat. Risqué même en l'état actuel d'Outlook pour ce que j'en ai vu. En fait, Outlook 2011 est peut-être un produit correct si l'entreprise utilise Exchange comme serveur de messagerie.

Mail n'en parlons même pas. On va dire que c'est un client grand public correct. Point. En faire le centre de messagerie pro d'une entreprise, c'est vraiment aimer le risque.

Je crois surtout qu'il faut repenser le fonctionnement de la messagerie de l'entreprise. Je ne crois pas qu'il soit raisonnable de la faire reposer entièrement sur des logiciels personnels. À moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une très petite entreprise, en quel cas les 3 Go peuvent (doivent) certainement être ramenés à une taille bien plus raisonnable en faisant du ménage dans les archives, dans les pièces jointes, etc. Il faut plutôt voir du côté des serveurs de messagerie. Mac OS X Server propose un outil de ce genre, me semble-t-il. Il y en a vraisemblablement d'autres mais c'est un domaine que je connais mal.

Au pire, il est évidemment possible d'archiver les messages d'Entourage individuellement dans des dossiers sur le disque dur : il suffit d'y faire glisser les messages depuis la fenêtre principale. Ils deviennent alors des fichiers .eml et restent ensuite toujours consultables d'un double-clic. La recherche sera probablement un peu moins pratique mais avec une bonne organisation...




loic46 a dit:


> Nous avons fait appel à un prestataire pour créer un site internet.
> Je me demandais si ça ne valait pas le coup s'en profiter pour héberger notre base de données en ligne comme un serveur exchange, mais n'ai aucune idée de la gestion de ce système...


Oui, ça rejoint (un peu) ce que je suggérais. D'une autre façon, mais c'est certainement une méthode sérieuse.


----------



## loic46 (23 Décembre 2010)

J'ai bien compris ton raisonnement qui me semble tout a fait cohérent. De plus nous avons un serveur qui n'est autre qu'un G5 avec mac OsX server qui enregistre via un lecteur bande tous les jours de la semaine. Tout nos ordos sont ainsi quasiment vide. 
Toutefois l'informaticien qui nous a installer ce serveur nous a déconseillé de se servir de logiciel dessus.
C'est simplement un gros disque dur et un logiciel gèrant les enregistrements ( rétrospect)

Je vais chercher dans les directions que tu m'as donné. Il est vrai que nous ne pouvons plus gérer nos mails avec des logiciels grand public.
En tous cas merci pour tous ces renseignements.


----------

